# Non-toxic woods for salad bowls.



## PresidentCamacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone point me to a list of acceptable woods for salad bowls?

Thanks!


----------



## Phishead (Jan 7, 2008)

Cherry and Maple are good choices. Stay away from nut woods like walnut. Some people may be sensitive due to nut allergies.


----------



## PresidentCamacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Phishead said:


> Cherry and Maple are good choices. Stay away from nut woods like walnut. Some people may be sensitive due to nut allergies.


What about exotics?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

i think there was another thread related to links or bookmarks for WW'ing where Daren posted a link regarding toxic woods...



Daren said:


> A toxic wood list: http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm


----------



## PresidentCamacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I came across that list, but it seems to deal mostly with inhalation and skin irritation. I'm concerned with contact with food.


----------

